# General > General >  Asda Home Shopping.

## 2little2late

Asda home shopping delivering to Wick from Monday 12th August.

----------


## Fran

Who said they will deliver up here?

----------


## 2little2late

I did. trust me.

----------


## rs 2k

They are was in Tain asda last week and they told me  :Smile:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Ah, is that why they had the big advertising board outside of Tesco this week? Made me laugh - thought they were just being cheeky  ::

----------


## sids

What time do they open?

----------


## Phill

I'm outraged by this blatant Tescophobia, I demand something. Dunno what, just something.

----------


## brambles

Just spoken to tain asda and yes hopefully by 12th August asda food shopping available from helmsdale up to wick.

----------


## Kodiak

I do not understand all this Hype and why anyone wants to get shopping delivered all that distance from Asda.  Personally I would rather not give Wallmart my cash.

----------


## ducati

Won't my Icecream melt?  ::

----------


## Phill

Yer ice cream will be fine, they'll just race up and deliver that first.  'till the speed cameras arrive that is.

----------


## 2little2late

> I do not understand all this Hype and why anyone wants to get shopping delivered all that distance from Asda.  Personally I would rather not give Wallmart my cash.


Shame, I think it'll hit Wal*Mart quite badly.

----------


## RagnarRocks

Wow so glad asda will deliver even though they can't be bothered to open a store employ the people fuel the economy all the usual things you'd expect from a business ! Plus having had a multitude of supermarkets in my old town can't say they make a huge difference. You can't drop much of a straw between all the big stores except on price which they all like to keep nice and  confusing then are nice enough to give you a voucher for your next shop or hey mug I've overcharged you and now here's my blackmail voucher so you have to come back to be treated fairly ! I'd prefer they open a store,employ some people, put a bit back and stop ripping me off. Lidls and tesco at least are employing local people.

----------


## Phill

Ooh, I'm sure thre is a thread on here about Tesco Land Banking and allegedly being in cahoots with councillors & planners etc. preventing Asda Walmart from opening up.

----------


## Cobra

I'd be quite happy to have Asda deliver my shopping to Wick, and travel from Thurso to pick it up.  It's a real shame Tesco are so afraid of the competition that they will do anything to prevent them from encroaching on their turf.

I spend a bit of time in Inverness when I'm off work, and much prefer Asda.  Nothing political etc. but I just like Asda better.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I like Asda underpants, will they deliver them to Wick?

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Aw, Kev, have you been slumming in it Tesco pants? Poor you!

----------


## Thurso man

I won't be using it. I would rather use tesco. Even if its a bit more I would rather use a company that employs locals.

----------


## Cobra

That's a thought, and taking it a step further, if Tesco weren't so anticompetitive and an Asda opened up here, perhaps there would be more jobs than there are now? Just a thought.

----------


## Shaggy

Asda have a poor rep for using people on an 8-hour job per person, per week. Exactly the same as Poundstretcher and Homebase. Opening up here would provide a much wanted service and give many locals employment but to what end if they are all part-time, 8 hours per week? You can all breath a sigh of relief/despair because there just isn't any suitable sites for Asda to buy and open up on

----------


## Alrock

> Asda have a poor rep for using people on an 8-hour job per person, per week. Exactly the same as Poundstretcher and Homebase. Opening up here would provide a much wanted service and give many locals employment but to what end if they are all part-time, 8 hours per week? You can all breath a sigh of relief/despair because there just isn't any suitable sites for Asda to buy and open up on


Tesco is also pretty bad at only employing part-time workers.

----------


## poppett

Many people don`t want to work more than 16 hours a week, because of the impact on their benefits.

----------


## Shaggy

> Many people don`t want to work more than 16 hours a week, because of the impact on their benefits.


surely you mean many people don't want to work at all because of the impact on their benefits

----------


## Alrock

> Many people don`t want to work more than 16 hours a week, because of the impact on their benefits.


Many people don't want to work for less than 30 hours a week because of loss of unemployment benefits & no rights to in work benefits (Working Tax Credit) making them no better (or even worse) off.

----------


## Fran

There are plenty of sights. What about the pent land autos place off George street, a huge area of land, the old auction place in barrogill street, the airport industrial site has empty places, the former Simpsons newspaper shop 3 floors the old dounreay club......the Train store isn't that big

----------


## BishBashBosh

Does anyone know what the delivery costs are going to be?

----------


## cptdodger

Just got off the the phone to Tain, and was told although they were supposed to launch the deliveries up here on the 12th, it has been delayed (possibly four weeks). The lady I spoke to advised me to call back in a couple of weeks for an update.

----------


## willjean

The deliveries are only to south side of wick. Reiss to groats area will be another 2-3 months

----------


## starfish

i do not blame people any working 16 hours we  have found our self in a catch 22  places we both worked me 18 hours hubby self employed just making a living but now  finds him self not able to work because of illness he would work if he could and we can not get a penny sick or help with our rates because i work 18 hrs if i work 16 we would get every thing and if i work 24 we would get working tax makes you feel as if you try to help your self while other sit on their arse but perhaps they are right when they need help its there if we had a morgage we would have lost the house by now
 sorry rant over

----------


## brambles

Just to say on behalf of one of our friends thankyou asda food delivery today first of many asda vans coming up on the way to wick.

----------


## jacko

Did nt i read somewhere that Tesco bought the land that Asda wanted in Thurso. then MADE FALSE PROMICES.  A ploy to keep Asda out..??

----------


## telfordstar

just tried to order a grocery shop online and it says it cant deliver to my postcode (Wick Pulteneytown)

----------


## ducati

> just tried to order a grocery shop online and it says it cant deliver to my postcode (Wick Pulteneytown)


Try ordering from TESCO, they're just around the corner.

----------


## telfordstar

> Try ordering from TESCO, they're just around the corner.


Mmmmm Yeah thats a good idea, why didn't I think off That!!

----------


## Big Gaz

> just tried to order a grocery shop online and it says it cant deliver to my postcode (Wick Pulteneytown)


Thats cos the armour plated delivery vans with the anti-hijack attachments haven't been delivered to Tain yet.....

----------


## gerry4

> Try ordering from TESCO, they're just around the corner.


and they employ lots of local people, does Asda?

----------


## Big Gaz

> and they employ lots of local people, does Asda?


I suppose you only buy what you need if it is made locally by local owned companies who employ local people?

----------


## cptdodger

> and they employ lots of local people, does Asda?


Well they certainly did when I worked for them in Gravesend, Kent. I am also sure they employ a lot of people from Tain and the surrounding area for their store there, and so on. The argument for not shopping in Asda on that basis will only work, if you buy nothing but local goods from local companies only employing local people. When I lived in Dundee, I had Asda, Tesco's, Sainsbury's, Morrison's, Co-op, Lidl and Aldi's, and yet still shopped in Tesco's, but that was my choice, something which is lacking here. So I do'nt blame people here for wanting something different.

----------


## tracie7

had asda delivered this morning. was 30 mins early very shocked. & I was told in the next year asda should be opening a store up here.

----------


## celtchicky

wont deliver to my postcode in Wick  :Frown:

----------


## ducati

OK. 

Please take it from someone who knows (as a supplier to the supermarket and grocery trade for more than 20 years) They all sell brands at within a midges of each others prices. They all sell own brands. This merchandise is very likely sourced from the same places by all the supermarkets. That's why everyone was involved in the horse meat scandal. (Morrisons tend to own more of the supply chain than the others).

You may think your favorite supermarket is better/cheaper more environmentally friendly, but you are wrong. 

At least TESCO bothered their earses to show up in Caithness so I have no problem supporting them.

----------


## Fran

I was in asda in train today and spoke to the manager who said they are delivering to wick. I have just emailed my first order.

----------


## 2little2late

And they are doing well. A lot of Tesco customers too. They can't believe how cheap Asda are.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have never done grocery shopping on line before so I thought I would have a shot at it and see what turned up.

My shopping arrived on time within the allotted delivery slot and all in good order, I'm impressed. ::

----------


## golach

I am lucky down here, got all the supermarkets within 20 mins travel or less, but before I go shopping I go to mySupermarket.co.uk to compare prices. Asda, Tesco and Sainsburys are there

----------


## ducati

How about this for a scenario? ASDA's home shopping venture becomes so successfull that TESCO (already losing money) decide thay have had enough and pull out of Caithness. ASDA seeing the demise of TESCO decide it is too risky to invest in new stores here so we are left without any discount supermarket. Seeing the end of competition in the area ASDA decide it is too expensive to keep delivering to Wick so you will all have to go to Tain.

The cost of fuel and time on top of the cost of your shopping means it is no longer worth living in Caithness so we all leave.

Make you happy that would it?

----------


## Big Gaz

When you look at the Tesco store in Thurso which has been ""on the market" for a couple of years and no interest, likewise how long was Somerfield's store in Wick up for sale then you realise that it is a distinct possibility that this might happen. I'm surprised the big supermarkets actually moved up here in the first place though. Then again, Wick might flourish f the did leave and town centre shopping became a viable option once again!

----------


## Tallb0yzBaby

Any idea if there are any plans to deliver to Thurso and if so, any idea when this might happen?Don't see why they're limiting their delivery to Wick only.I think it's fantastic, as we drive to Tain once a month to do our monthly shopping anyway and that was still cheaper than a monthly shop in Tesco.  I'm all for supporting local businesses but in the current climate, everyone's looking for a cheap deal and apart from that, I find that Tesco are hiking their prices up all the time!!  Know everyone has their own opinions but that's mines. Of course people are going to opt for the cheaper option, what with money being so tight all over.Just think its a shame for all those folk fae Thurso missing out just now!

----------


## Alrock

> The deliveries are only to south side of wick. Reiss to groats area will be another 2-3 months


Spotted ASDA in Robertson Crescent, Keiss today....


Personally, I'll be sticking with Tesco, When it comes to food I like to see what I'm buying.

----------


## sms

So chuffed. Got my asda delivery today but as I'm in Watten I got it to my mums house and she took out to me. They left it in bags and was so easy for her. My shopping was cheaper and delivery being being £3 on a Wednesday will certainly use again. Got lovely asda own products. Next time I'm going for a Tuesday delivery as its just £2. Hope asda keep delivering here. I'm all for supporting locally but if prices don't match online we have no other choice.

----------


## linnie612

Everyone who loves Asda so much should move to Tain.  After a few months they could get their groceries delivered from Morrison's in Inverness... ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Everyone who loves Asda so much should move to Tain.  After a few months they could get their groceries delivered from Morrison's in Inverness...


Do Tesco Wick deliver to Tain?

----------


## mi16

> Do Tesco Wick deliver to Tain?


I imagine Tesco Tain do

----------


## golach

> Everyone who loves Asda so much should move to Tain.  After a few months they could get their groceries delivered from Morrison's in Inverness...


What time does Morrisons open?

----------


## Big Gaz

> What time does Morrisons open?


Probably the same time as ASDA does....

----------


## golach

> Probably the same time as ASDA does....


Asda down here is open 24 hours, not sure about Morrisons

----------


## brambles

Morrisons opens 8am til 10pm every day both inverness and alness

----------


## 2little2late

> Do Tesco Wick deliver to Tain?


Tesco Tain don't do dot com. It would come from the Dingwall store. Don't ever see any Tesco vans in Tain.

----------


## 2little2late

And by the way Asda deliver to the whole of Wick and as far north as John O Groats.

----------


## J1985

Tescos must be getting a bit woried as the managers and bigwigs there have been pulling members of staff to oneside and giveing them in trouble and having a go at them for ordering from Asda.  Guess they don't like compititon

----------


## Julia

Just completed my second online Asda shop, the first shop I got £8.50 cashback via Quidco for being a brand new customer and saved £5.02 compared to if I had bought locally at Tesco (bearing in mind they could only compare about a third of my actual shop), today I've paid £5 for a whole month of deliveries which includes even the most expensive delivery times. I will still shop in Tesco obviously for the odd bits and bobs but you can't beat Lidl for the basics, purely the convenience of having it delivered and not having to shop with children makes online shopping more appealing to me

----------


## Big Gaz

> Tescos must be getting a bit woried as the managers and bigwigs there have been pulling members of staff to oneside and giveing them in trouble and having a go at them for ordering from Asda.  Guess they don't like compititon


So how do the Tesco big wigs know which members of staff are buying from ASDA then? If i worked in Tesco i wouldn't be dumb enough to say to them that i got my shopping at ASDA.... ::

----------


## Bobinovich

> So how do the Tesco big wigs know which members of staff are buying from ASDA then? If i worked in Tesco i wouldn't be dumb enough to say to them that i got my shopping at ASDA....


With Clubcard they will be able to check whether an employee's usual 'weekly shop' has been done at a Tesco store or not - put 2 & 2 together & there's a chance they may be right!  However I think it's dire if that is so - if ASDA can undercut Tesco, even when taking employee discount into account, then that speaks volumes...

----------


## Big Gaz

> With Clubcard they will be able to check whether an employee's usual 'weekly shop' has been done at a Tesco store or not


Can see it now.....Careful, the TESCO detector van is outside LIDL today with face recognition cameras to catch unruly employees

----------


## sids

Can Asda compete with Tescos' new offer of a free cornflake in every packet of plastic spacemen?

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Tescos must be getting a bit woried as the managers and bigwigs there have been pulling members of staff to oneside and giveing them in trouble and having a go at them for ordering from Asda.  Guess they don't like compititon


Lol!

That's not only desperate, it wouldn't surprise me if it's illegal!

----------


## Big Gaz

> Lol!
> 
> That's not only desperate, it wouldn't surprise me if it's illegal!


Oh i don't know, nowadays many contracts forbid you doing anything whatsoever that would damage the business and buying from a competitor would mean just that and leave you wide open to a gross misconduct dismissal

----------

